

A Founder's Guide to Hacking Workspace in San Francisco - Kalin_Kelly
http://www.theconnectorhabit.com/musings/founders-guide-to-hacking-office-space-in-san-francisco

======
ericmsimons
My startup has been looking to move into the city recently, so this is
actually super useful. Is there anything like this for the south bay as well?

------
robbiet480
Damn I wish I had this like 6 months ago when I was trying to find a new
space. However, we are very happy now at Runway!

------
maxbrody
This is gold! Finally all this information distilled into a clear & direct
format. Thank you!

; )

